# New Peavey Classic 20H head



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Based on Peavey Classic 20 Watt head with some modern add-ons. There is a typo and it should be EL84 and not EL34 in the desciption. Corrected in the specs.

http://www.guitarworld.com/namm-2015-peavey-unveils-classic-20-mh-mini-head-guitar-amplifier


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Destined to be a classic IMO. Very nice.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

I can't wait for the 6505 20 watter!!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Well that has many cool features that I'd be interested in,
effects loop, power attenuation, speaker defeat/headphone out and a USB out too, wow!

That will go from practice to a gig pretty easily, versatility and useful features, this should be a hit!


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

First of all I have to say the amp looks cool with plenty of options.

I have a question...
My understanding is that you NEVER run a tube amp with NO speakers attached.
How do you get away with a "Speaker Defeat" switch on a tube amp?

thanks in advance
G.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Sweetwater $499.00 USD ($599.00 USD retail)

Some detailed pics with zoom.

http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/Class20MiniH

Cheers

Dave


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GTmaker said:


> How do you get away with a "Speaker Defeat" switch on a tube amp?
> 
> thanks in advance
> G.


Mic Simulated Direct Interface (MSDI) output?


Cheers

Dave


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

greco said:


> Mic Simulated Direct Interface (MSDI) output?
> Cheers
> Dave


Hey Dave...Im just guessing but that MSDI out seems to be a ballanced line out that
would go directly to the PA board via an XLR ( regular microphone ) cable. This output would also 
remove the need of a direct box.

I'm still trying to figure out where the impedence load on the amp comes from once the speaker is disconected.

G.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

A few weeks ago I posted a thread on basic 12 to 15 watt heads. This has quickly jumped the que to the top three. I like the attenuation thingy. It's that just with the $.80 dollar and retiring/moving in the next 6 months, I'm gonna have to wait until I see how the $$$ situation is after everything is all well and done.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

When you plug into the direct out the load is directed to an internal load. Probably not much more the a big resistor.


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

the 6505 looks interesting

[video=youtube;uwClLwXjbeg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwClLwXjbeg[/video]
[video=youtube;-PNiya64MA0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PNiya64MA0[/video]


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

The features are quite similar to the H&K Tubemeister 18W head, although the Peavey does appear to have built in reverb which the H&K lacks. I love my H&K, but I certainly would have considered the Peavey if it had been available at the time.

Neil


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

There also appears to be a Valve King version that has been out for a years. Not as expensive. Same features including attenutation. I am not interested in high gain amps like the 6505MH head.

http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/ValveKIIMicro


----------



## dcole (Oct 8, 2008)

pat6969 said:


> I can't wait for the 6505 20 watter!!


Might be able to do that with one tube, but could you imagine the output transformer?


----------



## Steve_F (Feb 15, 2008)

The 20 watt 6505 is calling my name!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Mark V:25, Recto:25, rectoverb: 25, 6505 20W... 

Cool, but I like the big brothers


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

I desperately want a Mini Rectifier....but for less money, the 6505M could fit the bill.

I am just wonder how they are getting all of that gain with only 3 preamp tubes. The real-deal 6505 has five (6505+ has 6).

Then I'd just need to find a good deal on a Mesa Rectifier 2x12 cab.....


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

3 preamp tubes still gives you six gain stages. Assuming one of those tubes is the PI (and assuming there is no tube-driven verb or fx loop), that's still 4 stages that could be cascaded. That's a lot of potential gain. I would guess the big brother's extra tubes might be for verb or fx loop?


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Rollin Hand said:


> I am just wonder how they are getting all of that gain with only 3 preamp tubes. The real-deal 6505 has five (6505+ has 6).





High/Deaf said:


> 3 preamp tubes still gives you six gain stages. Assuming one of those tubes is the PI (and assuming there is no tube-driven verb or fx loop), that's still 4 stages that could be cascaded. That's a lot of potential gain.


Yes, that is a lot of potential gain. And with modern high gain amps, the trend is more stages at lower gains per stage for better quality of distortion. But you can run less stages at higher gains and come out with the same amount of overall gain with some sacrifice in quality of distortion.
Also, you don't have to use tubes that are dedicated to only one channel. For example, the 6505 has one of the preamp tubes only being used for Ch.1. But the circuit could be designed so it is in use for either channel.
Lastly, EL84's have much more gain than 6L6's, so there will be some gain made up there as well.

One thing to note, attenuation does not necessarily mean power attenuation. It can occur anywhere and they can call out various power levels but it does not mean they are driving the power tubes at high levels.
Two examples are the Laney Cub head, and the YBA1MOD, both of which use a variation of PPIMV masters. They are not load type attenuators and I doubt the Peavey's are either. It's the new way bruvver. :smile-new:


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

jb welder said:


> Yes, that is a lot of potential gain. And with modern high gain amps, *the trend is more stages at lower gains per stage for better quality of distortion. But you can run less stages at higher gains and come out with the same amount of overall gain with some sacrifice in quality of distortion.*
> Also, you don't have to use tubes that are dedicated to only one channel. For example, the 6505 has one of the preamp tubes only being used for Ch.1. But the circuit could be designed so it is in use for either channel.
> Lastly, EL84's have much more gain than 6L6's, so there will be some gain made up there as well.


I always thought that was the difference between tweed and blackface circuits - more gain stages in the blackface, each one adding less distortion, which changes the sound of the distortion. Of course that was never Fender's intent, they were trying to eliminate it. Crazy guys! 



> One thing to note, attenuation does not necessarily mean power attenuation. It can occur anywhere and they can call out various power levels but it does not mean they are driving the power tubes at high levels.
> Two examples are the Laney Cub head, and the YBA1MOD, both of which use a variation of PPIMV masters. They are not load type attenuators and I doubt the Peavey's are either. It's the new way bruvver. :smile-new:


Yea, that 'attenuator' was one of the disappointments. Wish it was a real power-soaking attenuator. But for the doe-ray-mee, I ain't complaining. For $30, I hobbled together 4 32 ohm resistors in a project box and get a 3 dB drop without inducing the PPIMV. Not always enough, but sometimes it's just the ticket.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

For members near Winnipeg, this seems like a nice deal: Peavey Classic 20 MH Head - TODAY ONLY! | amps, pedals | Winnipeg | Kijiji


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

GTmaker said:


> First of all I have to say the amp looks cool with plenty of options.
> 
> I have a question...
> My understanding is that you NEVER run a tube amp with NO speakers attached.
> ...


Dummy load (8 ohm power resistor) - just like a Garnet Herzog (in fact many amps have such a load across the speaker jack, on the shorting lugs, i.e. when no cable plugged into jack, the load is in circuit; plug in a cable and the resistor is out of circuit).... problem is that don't help if you plug a cable into the amp but forget to plug it in at the speaker end.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

I have a Valveking 20 and here's the scoop (I called Peavey to verify)

Speaker off Switch: Turns off the speaker, activates the load circuit. Does not matter if the cord is plugged in. Functi0n is the same for combo's and heads.

MSDI - Simulated cabinet and Simulated Mic in Center position. This is for sending a direct line to a Mixer. Designed mostly for live giging so that you can have stage volume lower and use the more powerful P.A. to provide the loudness to the Audience.

It sounds Amazing on my Valveking.

USB - This is also a mic/cabinet simulated output that is designed for direct to computer recording.

It is possible to just take the head, place the switch in Speaker off position run a cable to the Mixer or snake, and have all the volume of the main P.A. Extremely good function.

This series of mini heads from Peavey are simply outstanding in Functionality. A real home run in my eyes.


----------

